# Looking for Feedback on Volkl AC40



## andyzee (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with these? 
How do they compare to a narrower ski with regards to your form? 
Do they force you into a wider stance? 
Are they a good carver?

My friend is considering these and although he's a good skier and has skied since he was a kid, he hasn't really skied much in the last 10-15 years. I warned him that these are midfats, which is fine, but it may force him to ski a style he's not used to.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 19, 2008)

I will try and demo them tomorrow, and report back.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 19, 2008)

You ask are they a good carver. Is the friend in question looking for a good carving ski? If skiing groomers is on tap for more than 60-70% of the time, there are better skis. AC40 can lay down a good arc. Not a groomer ripper but better than most mid-fats on the hard pack, that is for sure. Not skiing much in the last 10-15 years suggests not a high skill set so not sure if such a high performance ski would be needed. Also, unless the girth is needed, the 30 would probably be more than adequate. I haven't skied that model since the 724 PRO, so I imagine that the line has had enough changes to make my experience less than direct, but not a ski I would recommend to someone that doesn't have many days on the slopes since the parabolic design came into its own.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I will try and demo them tomorrow, and report back.


 
Thanks



riverc0il said:


> You ask are they a good carver. Is the friend in question looking for a good carving ski? If skiing groomers is on tap for more than 60-70% of the time, there are better skis. AC40 can lay down a good arc. Not a groomer ripper but better than most mid-fats on the hard pack, that is for sure. Not skiing much in the last 10-15 years suggests not a high skill set so not sure if such a high performance ski would be needed. Also, unless the girth is needed, the 30 would probably be more than adequate. I haven't skied that model since the 724 PRO, so I imagine that the line has had enough changes to make my experience less than direct, but not a ski I would recommend to someone that doesn't have many days on the slopes since the parabolic design came into its own.


 
I ask if it's a good carver because from speaking with my friend, I believe that would suit him best.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 21, 2008)

*...and...*

...Coming from a friend at a local shop who bought the 06/07 ski, its shovel is pretty firm...(fwiw)...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I will try and demo them tomorrow, and report back.



Sorry they were demoed out all day.  Customers get first dibs for some reason.....:wink::uzi:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 21, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Sorry they were demoed out all day. Customers get first dibs for some reason.....:wink::uzi:


 
No problem, talked my friend into getting a pair of 2005/2006 K2 Crossfires, brand new for $270. I figured this would be a far better ski for someone that is getting back into skiing after 10+ years. I told him that if he gets back into it, then he may want to consider something in the AC40 category as a second ski later on. Plus, he'd proabably get a better deal on them at the end of the season. But thanks for offering to demo and get back to us.


----------



## Paul (Jan 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> No problem, talked my friend into getting a pair of 2005/2006 K2 Crossfires, brand new for $270. I figured this would be a far better ski for someone that is getting back into skiing after 10+ years. I told him that if he gets back into it, then he may want to consider something in the AC40 category as a second ski later on. Plus, he'd proabably get a better deal on them at the end of the season. But thanks for offering to demo and get back to us.



I think that's an overall better choice. And damn good price to boot!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 21, 2008)

Paul said:


> I think that's an overall better choice. And damn good price to boot!


 
Yeah, he was interested in the AC40s because of reviews he read. But, he's been away from skiing too long to realize the difference is skis now.


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 22, 2008)

andyzee said:


> No problem, talked my friend into getting a pair of 2005/2006 K2 Crossfires, brand new for $270. I figured this would be a far better ski for someone that is getting back into skiing after 10+ years. I told him that if he gets back into it, then he may want to consider something in the AC40 category as a second ski later on. Plus, he'd proabably get a better deal on them at the end of the season. But thanks for offering to demo and get back to us.



I love my crossfires. Great edge hold on hard pack and good in the bumps even if I suck in the bumps. Not bad in some (but not too much) fresh Pow. Not bad in crud but more work than AC4's. Great price.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 22, 2008)

IMO the best place to find reviews is at EpicSki http://forums.epicski.com/forumdisplay.php?f=12

You can usually find a couple threads on just about any ski you need info on. Once you're there just use search to find what you need.


----------

